# Topics > Conversational AI >  Conversational AI, Boost AI AS, Sandnes, Rogaland, Norway

## Airicist

Developer - Boost AI AS

boost.ai/product

----------


## Airicist

What is conversational AI?

Dec 3, 2019




> Conversational AI is the synthetic brainpower that makes machines capable of understanding, processing and responding to human language. It is often used as an umbrella term for software that companies can use to automate online customer interactions through direct messaging channels.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Self-learning technology for conversational AI from Boost ai"

by Brittany Hainzinger	
March 26, 2020

----------


## Airicist2

Executive Brief: Conversational AI in 2022 with Lars Selsaas, founder & CEO, boost.ai

Jan 24, 2022




> The global Conversational AI market is expected to eclipse $18.4 billion by 2026, with no signs of slowing down. Our founder and CEO Lars Selsås explains the #customerservice challenges that AI-powered #chatbots are solving and the secret to creating value with conversational AI at scale.
> 
> Learn more about the latest chatbot trends for 2022 here: 
> boost.ai/guides/customer-service-trends

----------

